# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Asus ra mắt tai nghe ROG Strix sở hữu 10 driver

## inoxtrungthanh

*Asus* giới thiệu dòng sản phẩm mới với tên gọi mới - Strix, áp dụng cho cả các thiết kế card đồ họa và các thiết bị chơi game của hãng. Lần này họ mang đến cho game thủ một chiếc tai nghe chơi game thuộc hàng "khủng" - mang tên ROG Strix 7.1 sở hữu tới 10 drivers (5 drivers mỗi bên), hứa hẹn mang đến chất lượng âm thanh với độ chi tiết tuyệt vời. Trở kháng của nó cũng ở mức thấp với chỉ 32Ohm và hỗ trợ dải tần từ 20 - 20000Hz.


Hai bên ear cup được thiết kế với lớp kính trong suốt để lộ linh kiện bên trong cùng đèn led đỏ rực nhìn như đôi mắt của loài cú về đêm trông cực "ngầu". Và đương nhiên là phần đèn led này có thể tùy chỉnh các kiểu phát sáng qua phần mềm đi kèm.


Nó cũng đi kèm một sound card chuyên dụng gắn ngoài qua cổng usb cung cấp khả năng tùy chỉnh đa dạng với tên gọi Sound Station (giống của SteelSeries ).


Hiện tại thì Asus vẫn chưa chính thức công bố giá của ROG Strix 7.1 nhưng có thể dự đoán được là sẽ không dưới con số 200$ cho một chiếc tai nghe thuộc hàng khủng với thiết kế quá bắt mắt như thế này.
*>> SteelSeries Siberia V3 – Chuẩn mực mới cho tai nghe game thủ*

----------

